# Anyone know about these ?



## bottlefreak (Sep 28, 2007)

I would like to know what and these are and the age if possible.One on the left has a DES. PAT. 184991 the other has quart measurements on the side.


----------



## tncgal (Sep 28, 2007)

I thought you might like to see the Design Patent from the 1950's ~
http://www.google.com/patents?id=K-BwAAAAEBAJ&pg=PP1&dq=d184991


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok, you know the age. The use could be about anything. Bleach, cider, photo developing etc. etc.


----------



## bottlefreak (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info but i was told the one with the pat.# is from the 1800s. This is the bottom.


----------



## sweetrelease (Sep 28, 2007)

sorry but it is not 1800's but more like 1950 maybe into the 60's.,matt


----------



## sweetrelease (Sep 28, 2007)

[8|]sorry tncgal i just saw you post with the date ,man i'm right on tonight [],matt


----------



## melaney08 (Aug 24, 2008)

we have a one gallon glass jug that looks similar to the ones posted, we are unsure as to if these jugs are worth much. let  us know. we are very curious.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum melaney08.  Plain jugs usually are not worth much, but some can be pretty cool and some of the earlier ones you find can be SCA purple.  Some have slug plates, with embossing.  All are very functional and if you like it, keep it.  I think I read somewhere that the stippling (little dots) on the base of the one shown were started around 1942 around the same time that "Duraglass" began.


----------

